# What doesn't australia have?



## letmein

I come over in October on a work/holiday visa i"m curious as to some of the things they may not have. i met a girl that said she had been and couldn't find peanut butter any where. maybe shes crazy but i figure id check it out. see if shes right. this pertains to food clothing anything random as can be. or maybe prices of things that would compare here to the usa. 

thanks jason


----------



## Dexter

Peanut butter? I have seen heaps of it in Coles and Woolworths. From prices and products perspective I cannot think of anything they would not have here except for less popular overseas brands.


----------



## letmein

i thought she was crazy thanks. lol


----------



## journeymum

I've been away from Australia for almost eight years, but depending on how much it has changed the main difference I have found that in Canada there are a lot more options. For example, tons of different varieties for flavors of foods, icecream, etc. I sure wish vegemite was easier to find outside of Australia though!


----------



## letmein

*prices*

hey thanks for answering my ?. i don't know if you live there but i have another ?. what are some of the prices in Australia currently. like on cigarettes and milk and eggs, or the common rum and coke at the bar or a 6 pk of beer or a loaf of bread?

thanks

jason


----------



## PatrickTT

hey Jason, here in the west, not sure about cigarettes but I know they are expensive. Milk is about $4 for 3 litres, 6 pack of beer is about $15 / $20 and a loaf of bread is around $2

Hope that helps!


----------



## letmein

ya it does just curious that's all.


----------



## omega

*brains...! *


----------



## cu59105

Hi , being from the US here is my take on things. Cigs are 2x's the price of the US. $128.
Most food is not too pricey. (Fruit and veges are pricey.) A little more then in the US but my big problem was trying to find items. They are not where you would think they would be..and you dont have as many options as you do in the US.


----------



## Boboa

Probably guns, crime and unemployment ?


----------



## Hobbs

*peanut butter*



letmein said:


> I come over in October on a work/holiday visa i"m curious as to some of the things they may not have. i met a girl that said she had been and couldn't find peanut butter any where. maybe shes crazy but i figure id check it out. see if shes right. this pertains to food clothing anything random as can be. or maybe prices of things that would compare here to the usa.
> 
> thanks jason


Hey Jason

I hope you are not travelling to far to confirm the availability of peanut butter in Australia. I can tell it is very much available throughout Australia.


----------



## sunny29

flour of wheat...


----------



## JolyV

letmein said:


> i thought she was crazy thanks. lol


Youre right, maybe she is blind


----------



## garden sheds

She’s not crazy neither blind. She may have searched in the wrong place or just didn’t search enough. LOL. I never been in US yet but Australia is the place for me, it has everything I need.


----------



## Trapper

Cigarettes are expensive. The cheapest being Brandon, Pall Mall and Super kings which work out around $10 for 20, they're also pretty rough too on the throat. Anything half decent is $13 plus for 25 and Benson & Hedges will set you back $16 plus for 25.
It's an expensive game and hand rolling tabacco is dear too at over $30 for 50 grams.


----------



## Dexter

> Probably guns, crime and unemployment ?


Recent shootings in Sydney West indicate that you are wrong about the first two...


----------



## Antonygrr

cigarettes are too expensice in Australia!


----------



## Antonygrr

*cigarettes*



Antonygrr said:


> cigarettes are too expensive in Australia!


anyone from europe or other place of world close to my age ( i am 26)
looking for new friends in brisbane ! i will come in october!


----------



## sbjapan

*What I cannot find...*



cu59105 said:


> Hi , being from the US here is my take on things. Cigs are 2x's the price of the US. $128.
> Most food is not too pricey. (Fruit and veges are pricey.) A little more then in the US but my big problem was trying to find items. They are not where you would think they would be..and you dont have as many options as you do in the US.


There are US regional items that can't be easily found in Australia, or at least not on the Gold Coast:
Grits
Shortening (like for baking)
Jello-type pudding
Crab/Shrimp boil
Tex-Mex restaurants
Canning jars and replacement lids
I found frozen okra at both an Indian and a Taiwanese grocery store, but they don't carry it in Woolies or Coles.

There are other great things you have here in Australia though, like Pavlova mixes!


----------



## tlpcorp

Australia still crave for a aspiring Noodle market catering company. such a company is craze of the hour which will simply create awe among the Australians.


----------

